# GridLayout horizontal ausrichten



## Flocke (5. Okt 2005)

Hallo. 
Ich habe schon wieder ein Problem. Wie richte ich bei GridLayout die Componenten horizontal aus?
Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
GridLayout.HORIZONTAL;
```
geht es jedenfalls nicht. Und 
	
	
	
	





```
Panel.setComponentOrientation.HORIZONTAL
```
 gibt es irgendwie nicht.
Danke. Das ihr noch Zeit findet so doofe Fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2005)

Nehmen wir an, du hättest 5 Komponenten, die du horizontal ausrichten möchtest.

```
setLayout(new GridLayout(1, 5)); //eine Zeile, 5 Spalten
```


----------



## Flocke (6. Okt 2005)

Hallo L-ectron-X und all die, die das hier lesen.
Wenn dein Vorschlag L-ectron-X mein Problem lösen würde, wäre ich schon längst weiter. Was ich brauche, ist, dass die Komponenten, die nach und nach in den Frame eingefügt werden, sich von links nach rechts und in horizontaler Richtung einordnen.
Etwa so:
1  2  3  4
5  6  7  8
9  0  a  b
Wenn ich aber 

```
setLayout(new GridLayout(3, 4));
panel.setComponentOrientation(ComponentOrientation.LEFT_TO_RIGHT);
```
setze, sieht die Anordnung so aus:
1 4 7 0
2 5 8 a
3 6 9 b
Bei der Erklärung von GridLayout in API steht, dass man die Ausrichtung auf horizontal umstellen kann, aber wie :?:  habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.
Weiss das jemand?


----------



## The_S (6. Okt 2005)

bei mir wird standardmäßig von links nach rechts geaddet? Bin ich jetzt anders?


----------



## Guest (6. Okt 2005)

Sorry, hier eine Berichtigung zu der Anordnung, die ich bei 

```
setLayout(new GridLayout(3, 4));
```
 herauskriege (habe diesmal mit den unterschiedlichen Bildern ausprobiert)
Die ersten drei Bilder ordnen sich wie folgt an:
1
2
3
beim vierten, sieht die Anordnung dann so aus
1 2
3 4
Danach 
1 2
3 4
5 6
und noch später
1 2 3
4 5 6
7 ...
Ich möchte aber, dass die Bilder nicht mit dem Auffüllen in die richtige Position geschoben werden, sondern gleich einen festen Platz einnehmen. 
Ich dachte mit GridLayout wäre es am einfachsten, aber es entpuppt sich als Irrtum. Soll ich lieber ein anderes Layout wählen? (welches eignet sich den dafür am Besten? Ich möchte 15 Reihen mit je 4 gleichgroßen Bildern füllen).
Danke


----------



## The_S (7. Okt 2005)

was 100pro funktioniert (hatte das Problem nämlich auch schonmal) ist, dass du dem GridLayout sagt, dass es soundsoviel Componenten in einer Reihe anbringen soll, aber wie viele Reihen es nach unten geben soll offen lässt (0). Versuch das mal.


----------



## Flocke (7. Okt 2005)

Danke Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch. Funktioniert super.  :toll:


----------

